

Startup idea: testimoniac.com - andrewstuart

A company that gathers and beautifully presents customer testimonials.
======
eggbrain
What do you want, a critique? Input? because it's hard to do anything with
simply a one sentence description and a url.

~~~
tgrass
Shouldn't be an issue here then: there are nine words.

~~~
eggbrain
Whoops! One sentence. Correcting.

~~~
tgrass
now my reply is like a one sentence explanation of a nonexistent website.

